# Pj braun joins the team!!



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 9, 2012)

I am proud to announce that I signed a bad ass contract with Ironmaglabs.com today!!! I want to thank Dave Palumbo and Joel Goldberg as well as the whole SPECIES crew for always taking great care of me. I loved being a part of SPECIES but when I moved 3,000 miles a way it diddnt make as much sense logisticly for our union, that being said there is nothing but love between us all and I was proud to rep the company since 2007!! 
I was in talks with a few companies and I felt very lucky to be in that position, but it just seemed to me that based on the products and the direction of this company, that this is gonna be a fun rideand a fantastic union!!!
I am planning on doing 3 shows this year, dieting starts soon and we are gonna do a badass video series for you guys here documenting my progress on all the products with my training and I am also going to be a frequent participater on this forum. I will be glad to answer any and all questions in my Q and A thread. 

Thanks so much to Robert for bringing me on! Its go time! 

PJ


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*PJ BRAUN* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## redz (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## rangermike (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## littlekev (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM.....


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM PJ


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Great to have you brother and welcome to IM!


----------



## saintol (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the community PJ.  We are happy and excited to have you.


----------



## swollen (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome here brah!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome PJ..Congrats!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cool and congrats on the new union!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Alda (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome and congrats


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Absolutely great to have you here bro !!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I am planning on doing 3 shows this year, dieting starts soon and we are gonna do a badass video series for you guys here documenting my progress on all the products with my training and I am also going to be a frequent participater on this forum. I will be glad to answer any and all questions in my Q and A thread.


 so great to have you here and on the team PJ !!!

what shows are you looing at doing this year ?


----------

